# mineral vs feed



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey yall, just needed some opinions. I'm scouting a new area of my farm tomorrow I've never ventured to in the 12 years I've hunted it. I have a strong feeling this is going to be a HOT SPOT based on many factors. Never went over there because it's a bit difficult to get to and never had a need to. As my skill level and knowledge gets broader, I noticed this area and have to get in there to see what's going on over there. My question is this; do I set up a mineral site by the trail camera OR, is it kinda late for that and go with straight up corn/apples? I know it's getting down to the end when the deer are going to switch their nutritional needs from minerals to carbs/fats, etc. but when do you normally cut the mineral and switch to regular feed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

I wouldn't put anything out oif you hadn't ventured in that area in a while. Go in.. Hang a set... Near an acorn crop if possible, (white oak? Then your golden)hunt on good wind. BBD.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd put a good Mineral Block in there, at the very least you giving your deer some good minerals for nutrition and antler growth. I really don't think there is a bad time for a block,


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Very rarely do I kill a deer that I get on camera this time of year.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

2nd that. I usually only ever see usually max, 2 of the shooters I have on camera in August. But once September,October rolls around I can bet if another good one shows up,he's sticking around at least till the rut.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as getting pictures I think minerals are best in spring and early/mid summer. By late summer/early fall the amount of activity drops off at mineral sights. I'll start putting food in front of my cameras around the end of this month or early sept.

Its cool getting pictures of those velvet deer but they do shuffle up a lot especially once they drop velvet. A few usually stick around tho. Or if you are hunting a specific deer that's been around for multiple yrs and know he's gonna stick around its cool watching em grow.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The deer are still hitting the minerals really hard at my place. Won't be too long though and it will be about done. Getting some good pictures still.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I set out mineral for now, will be switching to corn when I go back. I know a lot will change by the time season hits but still would like to see what's coming around and who the dominant buck is back there right now. Thanks again!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Deer hit mineral hard from Spring through Fall. Does are lactating and feeding fawns, bucks are growing a new set of antlers, so their mineral needs are fairly intense. Once fawns are weaned and bucks antlers harden up mineral use drops, although they'll hit mineral sites now and again. Once they know where they are, it becomes ingrained. 

And I don't use any of that fancy, expensive crap from the sporting goods stores! I go to the feed mill and get a bag of "trace mineral" stock salt made by Morton. Deer love it! Once the rain soaks it into the ground I've had deer paw holes a foot deep to get at it! 

Corn and apples always works! I once had some bonehead at my game club try to tell me that corn has no nutritional benefit for deer! I didn't feel like arguing, but wanted to ask him why I see such deer depredation in the corn fields on the farms that I hunt. There's a corn field that backs up against the border of our club. One year fully 100 yards of that corn field was flattened by deer depredation! 

Corn equals carbs which turn into sugars and fat, which provides heat! No wonder deer eat it!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

everyone mainly hit the nail on the head with minerals and when to switch and so forth. Watch what minerals you do put out....a lot of them is loaded with salt and other stuff that isnt really helping the deer out. Check out https://www.facebook.com/hogcounty/?fref=ts thats my buddies mineral company. If you decide to set an actually mineral plot and want to give deer actual good nutrition I would highly recommend them. Chris will answer your questions on when to throw down minerals and to switch over to sweet 16 and other stuff.

Better be posting some pics on this new spot of some giants cause you have us all amped up for ya as well!!! LOL


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> every mainly hit the nail on the head with minerals and when to switch and so forth. Watch what minerals you do put out....a lot of them is loaded with salt and other stuff that isnt really helping the deer out. Check out https://www.facebook.com/hogcounty/?fref=ts thats my buddies mineral company. If you decide to set an actually mineral plot and want to give deer actual good nutrition I would highly recommend them. Chris will answer your questions on when to throw down minerals and to switch over to sweet 16 and other stuff.
> 
> Better be posting some pics on this new spot of some giants cause you have us all amped up for ya as well!!! LOL


Thanks ScumFrog! I actually make my own mineral. The deer LOVE it! It's got all the good stuff, 2 parts mineral to 1 part salt. Made 100lbs of it for under $30 at TSC. I got 2 hit listers showing up and am AMPED UP to get in a tree! The elite is on point and venison is running low so it's time. Just a few more weeks! Will post some pics soon! Side note; when you say sweet 16, is your buddy or was he associated the Portage County Outdoors or RIP outdoors right now? One of my buddies is a member of their pro staff and uses the track hoe mineral and sweet 16


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

^ no.1 on the hit list, Brutus. They don't get TOO much bigger or prettier for an 8 point!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

^ no.2 Hightower. He's a little young, really want to let him go another year but he's gonna be hard to pass...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

good solid deer! But yes he is actually the owner of Team Rip Outdoors! His stuff is amazing! Coincidentally he is also chasing a deer named Brutus but hes a 14pt GIANT thatll go in the mid 200" range!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> good solid deer! But yes he is actually the owner of Team Rip Outdoors! His stuff is amazing! Coincidentally he is also chasing a deer named Brutus but hes a 14pt GIANT thatll go in the mid 200" range!


NICE! My buddy's name is Jordan Lenkey. He's a member of the pro staff. Small world! And yes, his mineral and feed is very good product. I've seen it and used it first hand. Being a new daddy brings new expenses so decided to create my own this year and is working great so far! Good luck to yall this season!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive got three daughters brother no explaining need to be done too me! LOL Goodluck on giving a stud a dirt nap!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Same to you, brother! Here's to a safe, successful season!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pics....anyone of them would make me a happy man in the stand.


----------

